# Valet Pro Bilberry Yey - Angel Wax - urgh



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey!

The first experiences I had of using Valet Pro's Bilberry on my alloys,mixed with Chem Guys on the bodyshell,and engine were amazing.

After quite some time,it ran out.I bought Angel Wax Bilberry next,as it was marketed as The Original Bilberry.
Thought I'd give it a whirl.I was absolutely gutted at the lack of brightness the wheels had,and how much I have to use in order to get it to shift a fraction of the dirt VP stuff does.

Is it just me,or is this a well known fact that Valet Pro stuff is far superior?

Thanks In Advance!
Steve:thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

From what I remember the VP Bilberry is slighty updated/better.. angel wax Bilberry is an folder formula (im pretty sure of that)


----------



## droopsnoot (Aug 18, 2010)

I've heard similar - apparently (should I say allegedly?) the original Bilberry was sold to VP for them to badge and sell on, then they found a new supplier but it's not quite the same.

I've only tried the VP one, and I find that I can't leave it to soak because there's virtually no time between it starting to work, and then drying out which takes some effort to shift. So for any stubborn dirt, I have to work it with a brush, rinse it, put some more on, and so on, and it makes me reluctant to get another of the same name to test out. I can't understand why no-one else gets the same problem, judging by the photos where you all seem to spray on Bilberry, leave it to soak while you wash the rest of the car, then hey presto, nice clean wheels.

In contrast, my mate (who is in the garage trade) bought a 5-litre can of generic wheel cleaner from his motor factors for about a tenner and it's very good indeed.


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

Interesting to hear!

Bah.I'll just put it in with the Chem Guys wash and use it up rapido!

I mean this stuff is truly schizen on wheels.

Glad I'm not alone.

VP for me :thumb:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

catgroom said:


> Interesting to hear!
> 
> Bah.I'll just put it in with the Chem Guys wash and use it up rapido!
> 
> ...


Hi when did you buy it?


----------

